# Employing a drone in Carcass recovery (after hunting actions have ceased)



## salinehunter (Nov 20, 2008)

Hackman said:


> Got a few comments, tell me when you break even with the cost, be a very cool hobby. But when you took it up the first time probably in violation of FAA Laws, you have to be so far from major roads and highways when you operate a drone. Probably have more fun get yourself a mut from dogpound for game recovery. KISS method, Keep It Simple Stupid. Looks like fun.


I was thinking of doing this too but now that I realize all the rules about roads and other roads I decided to develop this spool of string that that you attach to your arrow and front of your bow instead. I’ll keep you updated on my profitability.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

The law says it's illegal to "take" game or fish using a drone. "Take" is broadly defined to include chase, follow, and pursue, or attempt to do those things. That's how the semi-colons in the definition work. Logically, following a deer, or attempting to follow a deer, using a drone is covered by the statue. Here's the two relevant statutes:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(4x...aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-324-40111c

The definition of "take":
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(4x....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-40104

The law only prohibits the "taking" of game, or the attempted taking of game, from unmanned aerial vehicles, not quads, trucks or boats, as those are manned vehicles. Although another law bans the taking of game from manned vehicles:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(4x....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-40111

The only issue I see with your plan is the prohibition on using a drone to follow and pursue. If it’s strictly carcass recovery, I think you would be fine, as the deer is no longer moving, I.e. you can’t be said to be following or pursuing the deer if they’re already stopped. Moreover, I doubt anyone would care about this as a violation. However if PETA throws a stink all bets are off. I remember when they passed this law the problem was PETA and anti hunters harassing hunters with drones. PETA was even selling drones on their website saying they were for “monitoring” hunters. So this law was passed to put a stop to that, but to make it fair to the antis in Ann Arbor, they banned drones for hunting too.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Hackman said:


> Got a few comments, tell me when you break even with the cost, be a very cool hobby. But when you took it up the first time probably in violation of FAA Laws, you have to be so far from major roads and highways when you operate a drone. Probably have more fun get yourself a mut from dogpound for game recovery. KISS method, Keep It Simple Stupid. Looks like fun.


The goal here IS NOT to be profitable. I answered this question earlier in the thread but will do it again.

"I did not purchase this drone to turn a profit. Truth be told, my accountant said I needed to spend some money to offset the fantastic year we had so I started a couple ventures under my parent company so I could have some capital expenditures in 2020. I am a traveling bowhunter and will use this device should the need arise but since I will have it, I will create an entity that provides this service. There is a real need for tracking dogs and this is the next evolution in game recovery so this enterprise was born. It need not be profitable. There are a lot of ways I can convert a FLIR Boson capable drone into a profit center on a year round basis as opposed to finding game animals 4 months of the year. I happen to hunt someplace in the world nearly year round and I do bowhunting product testing for companies so for my business I will have a lot of opportunity to use this."

As to your comment about roads and the FAA, all of what you typed was false. 100% of it.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> The law says it's illegal to "take" game or fish using a drone. "Take" is broadly defined to include chase, follow, and pursue, or attempt to do those things. That's how the semi-colons in the definition work. Logically, following a deer, or attempting to follow a deer, using a drone is covered by the statue. Here's the two relevant statutes:
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(4x...aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-324-40111c
> 
> ...


Im in regular communication with the WI DNR about this. What I plan to do is perfectly legal. The DNR has been very supportive. The only other person to be doing this in WI also works with the DNR and has had wardens along on drone aided carcass recoveries.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Ron Ron Ron

The word Narcissist come to 
mind. Lol


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

I was interested in the Drone. What did this guy to do you? Seems personal.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

I shot a deer and couldn’t find it. I called all the realtors in my area because they are the only drone pilots around. I tried to hire their time to help me search for my buck. They barely let me finish my request before shutting me down. They wanted nothing to do with it because it but them, their license, and their equipment at risk. So there’s that little story. Crab I would like to know your parent company if you don’t mind. You have mentioned it a few times I think so you got me curious. Also I think I missed this, are you a Wisconsin res? Why are you posting all of this here? Thanks good luck!


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Got the ticket on opening day....lol. A little google on him is simple and you will pick up on his character.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

TheSteelDeal said:


> I shot a deer and couldn’t find it. I called all the realtors in my area because they are the only drone pilots around. I tried to hire their time to help me search for my buck. They barely let me finish my request before shutting me down. They wanted nothing to do with it because it but them, their license, and their equipment at risk. So there’s that little story. Crab I would like to know your parent company if you don’t mind. You have mentioned it a few times I think so you got me curious. Also I think I missed this, are you a Wisconsin res? Why are you posting all of this here? Thanks good luck!


I live in WI but hunt about a dozen states. Being close to MI, I like to bowhunt there. I also like to visit for non hunting reasons and I like to attend Compton Trad archery gathering in MI. Also, I have relative in MI. But my topic is more hunting specific than state specific. I can PM you my company info. If I posted it here, some would injure themselves running to the admins to complain. They are funny.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

exploring the capabilities of the thermal features of the drone as I train.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I live in WI but hunt about a dozen states. Being close to MI, I like to bowhunt there. I also like to visit for non hunting reasons and I like to attend Compton Trad archery gathering in MI. Also, I have relative in MI. But my topic is more hunting specific than state specific. I can PM you my company info. If I posted it here, some would injure themselves running to the admins to complain. They are funny.


Send it!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

sent


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

after digging out, after the snowstorm I did some drone flying. Then I processed the video. It was windy (about 20 MPH and cold (30F)and I needed practice in that weather and to see how well a battery will last if the drone has to fight the wind. Then a deer showed up so I switched to thermal mode.

[video]


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

will the thermal mode be effective through tree canopy, foliage?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

yes but sweeps from more than one direction may be needed. Evergreen (fir) trees seem to be the most challenging


----------

